# Haters be hatin



## Jstew (Apr 17, 2013)

It doesn't feel good to have people jump on you if you are misinformed on something, correcting someone is one thing but jumping down people's throats when they give bad advice or disagree with care requirements makes it intimidating to say anything at all.


----------



## Josh (Apr 17, 2013)

Agreed x 100
While I think 99% of people are trying to help out, sometimes there's little concern for how things come across. Plus, a lot is lost in translation because it's the internet.
I think it's important that no one take it personally and that everyone consider how they like being talked to when they're talking to others. Pretty basic stuff but it works wonders when everyone abides.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 18, 2013)

_I agree but also just in reference to the title, sometimes it's not hatin it's just the truth. _


----------



## Dubya (Apr 19, 2013)

Who "be" hating?


----------



## Jstew (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm not pointing any fingers but sometimes people like to flex their herp care muscles a little too much on certain posts... You make a post saying your monitor is friendly and someone jumps in to critique your use of the word friendly. Just unnecessary comments is what I'm referring to.


----------



## Josh (Apr 20, 2013)

It's OK. Best course of action is to just blow it off.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Apr 20, 2013)

Yeah, I have noticed people on forums (of any kind) can come across as hostile at times, even when it is unnecessary! Of course, this is not always the case.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 20, 2013)

I know what you're saying about terms like "friendly " or "social "... it's kind of like, big deal, you know? If I want to believe my lizard or snake 'loves ' me, I have that right  haha. But yes, other things too... such as minimum sizes of cage and opinions about everything from free roaming to proper diet variety. There are basic requirements and it is good to state those, but nit picking or personal attacks/accusations are not called for. Spread the love  (and knowledge)


----------

